# The Fishing the Nipple Q and A



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I know the Beer Can is always hot, but still quite a run. What about the Nipple for Tuna and Hoo?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

depends on the time of year, this time of year the Nipple (other than deep dropping) can be a cold lonely place! Not much there in the way of Pelagics. Once you get near Memorial Day the pelagics move in and it is a hot place. The rigs on the other hand with their miles of underwater cables, chains and piping have permanent year round populations of tuna. So the tuna can be fished all year round at the rigs as opposed to the canyon. I have had some of my best tuna trips at the nipple/elbow but only in the late summer.



Hope this helps

MSyellowfin


----------



## capt lanny (Feb 25, 2010)

you can pick up hoos on the nipple now, but you gotta watch your charts for the blue water. when the blue water is on the nipple it can be hot. This time of year, your best bet for tuna is the oil rigs. good luck


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not seen YFT around the Nipple since the late 80's. The Nipple can be a great area but is not consistent.


----------

